# تحليل بنود الأعمال (مبانى وخرسانه ) شامله ال oh



## محمود حازم عياد (26 يناير 2010)

ردا" على طلب الزميل العزيز لتحليل المبانى أرفق هذا الملف وهو بصراحه كانت فكره لزميل فى أحد المواقع الهندسيه وأدخلت عليه بعض التعديلات ليكون شامل كل بنود التكلفه أرجو أن يعجبكم مع شكرى لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى مع الأعتذار لعدم تذكرى للأسم حيث أن الملف لدى منذ ما يقرب من أربع سنوات 

http://www.4shared.com/file/208257442/5c68dcc7/_____oh.html


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم الطيبة والمفيدة وجعل ما تقدمونه في ميزان حسناتكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2010)

الزميل محمود
الملف ممتاز ويسلموا إيديك ، طبعا لازم تكملة جميع البنود بنفس الطريقة،مع ملاحظة أن لكل شركة نسبة o.h الخاصة بها وكذلك نسبة الأرباح
تحياتي


----------



## mohamad amer (30 يناير 2010)

Thank you ......very good file


----------



## abosalah1 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الملف الرائع


----------



## wal_dab (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## هلوتس (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف 
ولكن للعلم تحميل نسبة الارباح بهذه الطريقة تقربية جدا حيث ان المصارف تنقسم الى مصاريف مباشرة ( اجور و مرتبات و تجهيزات الموقع و .......................) و مصاريف غير مباشرة وهى الضرائب و التامينات و تكلفة خطاب الضمان و ........
ونسبة oh يتم تحديدها طبقا لطاقة القصوى للشركة يعنى مدى احتياج الشركة لهذا المشروع خلال الفترة القادمة
وان اعلم ان مهندس محمود حازم يعلم ذلك جيدا وذلك من معرفتى بالشركة التى يعمل فيها و ثانيا انه يوجد مشروع مشترك بين شركتى شركة و شركة مهندس حازم


----------



## seeker (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 فبراير 2010)

أخى العزيز هلوتس 

أولا" يشرفنى التعرف اليكم عن قرب وخاصة" أنك تقول أن شركتكم تعمل مع شركتنا وأحب أن أوضح لسيادتكم أننى قلت فى بداية المشاركه سواء هذه المشاركه أو المشاركه الخاصه بمراقبة التكاليف أن هذه الملفات هى عباره عن الخطوات الأولى فى دراسة التكاليف على الأقل لضبط تكلفة ال dry cost للمشروع وجارى إستكمال أعمال هذه الإداره ( إدارة مراقبة التكاليف ) بمعاونة طاقم من الإستشاريين منهم من يعمل محاضر فى الجامعه الأمريكيه وهندسة القاهره أرجو أن تتصل بى لإتعرف عليك أكثر وأشكر لك مداخلتك تلفونى ( 0101497118 ) كما أننى أشرت فى بداية المشاركه أن هذا الملف أصلا" لزميل من موقع هندسى وأعتذرت أنى لا أذكر إسمه لإن الملف عندى من أربع سنوات وقمت أنا بإضافة بعض البنود وعمل تعديل ليناسب مصر لإن الملف أعتقد لزميل من سوريا وكان يسمى الخرسانه ( بتون )


----------



## هانى 2007 (11 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد قدورة (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مشرفنا المميز


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر لاخينا الفاضل الرائع م محمود حازم عياد

فالملف مفيد لنا

و يمكن الاضافة او التعديل حسب الحاجة لكل منا على الملف 

كل الشكر لك اخي الغالي م محمود


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالغني (3 أبريل 2010)

محمود عبدالغني مقاول ت 0103849271


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالغني (3 أبريل 2010)

محمود عبدالغني مقاول اعمال مباني بياض


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخوية
لكن اريد اعرف بعض الاشياء
مثلا الزلط شنو انا من العراق وما اعرف شنو تقصد بالزلط


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 أبريل 2010)

أقصد بالزلط ( Gravel ) أو بحص باللهجه الشاميه


----------



## adel albanhawe (5 أبريل 2010)

اتمني يكون عندك تحليل باقي البنود لاني كنت يعيد عن مصر 5 سنوات والاسعار اتغيرت 
انت فعلا" انسان جميل وبارك الله فيك وشكرا" علي كرمك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أبريل 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> ردا" على طلب الزميل العزيز لتحليل المبانى أرفق هذا الملف وهو بصراحه كانت فكره لزميل فى أحد المواقع الهندسيه وأدخلت عليه بعض التعديلات ليكون شامل كل بنود التكلفه أرجو أن يعجبكم مع شكرى لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى مع الأعتذار لعدم تذكرى للأسم حيث أن الملف لدى منذ ما يقرب من أربع سنوات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/208257442/5c68dcc7/_____oh.html


 
أستاذنا محمود حازم.

شكرا لكم هذا الجهد المتصل ببذلكم السخي والذي أستفدنا منه الكثير. 
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## م وليد (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## najeebali (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177364.html*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## najeebali (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## ياسر نصر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (27 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abuyara (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد سيد حنفى (11 يناير 2011)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز هلوتس
> 
> أولا" يشرفنى التعرف اليكم عن قرب وخاصة" أنك تقول أن شركتكم تعمل مع شركتنا وأحب أن أوضح لسيادتكم أننى قلت فى بداية المشاركه سواء هذه المشاركه أو المشاركه الخاصه بمراقبة التكاليف أن هذه الملفات هى عباره عن الخطوات الأولى فى دراسة التكاليف على الأقل لضبط تكلفة ال dry cost للمشروع وجارى إستكمال أعمال هذه الإداره ( إدارة مراقبة التكاليف ) بمعاونة طاقم من الإستشاريين منهم من يعمل محاضر فى الجامعه الأمريكيه وهندسة القاهره أرجو أن تتصل بى لإتعرف عليك أكثر وأشكر لك مداخلتك تلفونى ( 0101497118 ) كما أننى أشرت فى بداية المشاركه أن هذا الملف أصلا" لزميل من موقع هندسى وأعتذرت أنى لا أذكر إسمه لإن الملف عندى من أربع سنوات وقمت أنا بإضافة بعض البنود وعمل تعديل ليناسب مصر لإن الملف أعتقد لزميل من سوريا وكان يسمى الخرسانه ( بتون )


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا" انا محاسب فى شركة مقاولات وبقوم الان بعمل ماجستير فى التكاليف والمحاسبة الادارية عن طريق البحث بعنوان اثر استخدام تقنيات تحليل التكاليف فى الرقابة واتخاذ القرار والتحليل المالى فى شركات المقاولات 
واريد شىء من التعميق فى كيفية حساب dry cost


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع, جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

تقبل الله منك هذا العمل وجعل ذريتك كأبي بكر وعمر ورزقك على مد البصر وغفر لك ولوالديك كلما حج فوج وأعتمر


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

:12:عاشت الايادي


----------



## mostafa elkadi (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لى هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله معلومات قيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررر
على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الى المهندس الفاضل ابو عياد الله يجازيك كل خير والله يفرج عنك يوم الحساب قد ما فرجت عن عبادة من معلومات تساعدهم فى حياتهم واسمحلى طلب ضرورى وهام با لنسبه ليا انا داخل فى مناقصة تطوير مبنى فى مصر وعملت حصر لتكلفه الخامات والمصنعيات للعمليه وعاوز اعرف احسب مصاريفى ازاى وكمان نسبه الربح اللى هضيفها وجزاك الله كل خير والله يا ياباش مهندس حوالى يومين ادور عشان الائى حد يفيدنى مش لائى ارجوا الا تخزلنى والشكر متواصل


----------



## محمودعسل (28 أكتوبر 2012)

_كالعالدة يا بشمهندس / محمود حازم
أعجز عن الشكر
وأتمنى موافاتنا بباقي الينود
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وحسنات المهندس السوري لافادة المهندسين الزملاء بهذا العلم القيم
_​


----------



## م\عبدالمحسن غنيمى (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

